# Sinclair Paint



## NollBrosPainting (Nov 21, 2012)

For you all in Socal. What happened to Sinclair Paint?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NollBrosPainting said:


> For you all in Socal. What happened to Sinclair Paint?


Ici bought them befor gliden bought out ici.

....


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

and ici was bought by akzo nobel and now glidden was purchased by ppg porter. go figure


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

When I started painting, Sinclair was #1 in SoCal. ICI destroyed them. :hammer:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

clermontpainting said:


> and ici was bought by akzo nobel and now glidden was purchased by ppg porter. go figure


I was gonna say, but I forgot the order. Learned to paint with sinwall

....


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you guys trying to make an old man cry?

If Sinclairs was on the market today. SoCal
would only have 1 paint store.

I know the most Iconic Building I worked on with their material was Walt Disney's corporate head
quarters in Burbank CA


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

-Sinwall
-Sinco Satin
-Stucco-Life
-Plasto-Life
-Sash & Trim Enamel

I started buying from Sinclair in 1981. In those days we used stock colors for everything. Tinting was very rare. I didn't even own a fan deck. Just int & ext color charts. Great company & great people. What happened makes me very sad.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I found a quart of sinwall at a garage sell and had to buy it for my collection.

....


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the Old Quaker can - When I first started in 89 and was doing track work up in Palos Verdes that's all we used. 

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Pat here is a isoflat, this was part of a touch up kit.

....


----------

